# Older dog doesn't like new puppy



## Samc2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh I feel so bad that my older dog doesn't like my new puppy! I don't know what to do, they are both girls and I really hope that's not the problem, my older lab is 4 and the puppy is 8 weeks, from the second my older dog met puppy she growled and took an instant dislike to her! We introduced them all wrong but I didn't really have a choice, puppy hasn't had injections and there wasn't any neutral territory I could use where puppy would be safe with not having injections. Basically my older dog doesn't let the puppy no where near it and constantly grows if she gets within half a meter of her. It hasn't gone any further than growling as of yet, but I'm just really shocked in her behaviour she's never been like this before. I've read contridicting things like that I should tell older dog off for growling or that I shouldn't, my opinion is that I shouldn't tell my older dog off for this, I could force her to let puppy terroriser her but in the end my older dog will just snap so I have to let her try and work this out, I'm not at the moment worried for the puppies safety but I know that the older dog doesn't like her and it makes me wonder how the future will go, I really need advise is they anything I can do to help bond them. Has anyone had this before? Thanks in advance


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't panic...!! It's very normal behaviour from the established dog who, in all probability, is frightened of the little newcomer.

Don't leave them unattended together for the time being and please don't tell your older dog off.

I've had exactly the same reaction from my older bitches every time I've introduce a new puppy into the household over the past 40 years but eventually they all end up the best of friends.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Your older dog will get over it eventually. Even my mellow old Labrador that has never so much as lifted a lip at another dog hated it when I got my two girl puppies. It's all normal. Just don't let the puppy annoy the older dog and make sure the older dog has an escape so she can remove herself from the puppy if she wishes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Samc2 said:


> Oh I feel so bad that my older dog doesn't like my new puppy! I don't know what to do, they are both girls and I really hope that's not the problem, my older lab is 4 and the puppy is 8 weeks, from the second my older dog met puppy she growled and took an instant dislike to her! We introduced them all wrong but I didn't really have a choice, puppy hasn't had injections and there wasn't any neutral territory I could use where puppy would be safe with not having injections. Basically my older dog doesn't let the puppy no where near it and constantly grows if she gets within half a meter of her. It hasn't gone any further than growling as of yet, but I'm just really shocked in her behaviour she's never been like this before. I've read contridicting things like that I should tell older dog off for growling or that I shouldn't, my opinion is that I shouldn't tell my older dog off for this, I could force her to let puppy terroriser her but in the end my older dog will just snap so I have to let her try and work this out, I'm not at the moment worried for the puppies safety but I know that the older dog doesn't like her and it makes me wonder how the future will go, I really need advise is they anything I can do to help bond them. Has anyone had this before? Thanks in advance


If she is only just 8 weeks I'm assuming you have just got her or its not been long? I wouldn't panic at the moment. When a puppy lands the resident older dogs seem to deal with them in one of two ways. They will either want nothing whatsoever to do with them and will walk off and ignore them, or some will growl when they pup gets near or approaches. If the pup doesn't seem frightened or unnerved by it all and all the older dog is doing is a verbal reprimand or posturing without showing any intent or making contact then I wouldn't panic. Older dogs are usually pretty savvy and know if they don't introduce a few boundaries from the start, they could well get the life bugged out of them with a persistent puppy in their faces constantly. You usually find that once they are happy boundaries are in place, and the pups going to take heed and show some manners and respect the older dogs space, then you usually see the start of more acceptance. First thing you usually see is that when pup is quiet and being "good" they will be allowed to lay or rest near them. Then you often see the beginning to invitation for interaction,
with the older dog instigating it and finishing it. Normally as long as the older dog is stable generally and hasn't got any dog aggression issues, it sorts itself out. Also puppies tend to have a puppy licence and an older one will usually accept more from a pup then they will from an adolescent or older dog.

I would carry on with allowing them together when you can watch and supervise at the moment.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My older dog growled and told my puppy off every time puppy tried to approach.
I made sure my older dog had space and distracted puppy as best I could. (I kept them separated when I couldn't be with them, puppy in a playpen so they could see each other but not bother each other)
After a short time my older dog would sit next to me with the puppy asleep the other side, then sleep next to the sleeping puppy - but still told off the puppy constantly when he was awake.
Eventually something must of happened in their dynamic - I can only assume puppy started listening to the older dog, as the older dog began to engage puppy in play. To me it seems the older dog was setting down very strict rules and once puppy was listening my older dog relaxed the rules 
I can remember wondering if they would ever be friends or even happily ignore each other and if I had made a terrible mistake


----------



## Samc2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thankyou so much everyone, we are on the 4th day with the puppy this morning so no I haven't had her long, I was so shocked because I've never seen my older dog act like that, strait away she seemed to be scared or her and then that seemed to go from there, my older dog had met puppies and dogs in the house before when friends bring them round and she is really tolerant and I've never heard a growl out of her, maybe because she's been made a mug of before by my cousins puppy that's why she is acting like this, because she knows how comfortable they can get! I also think she knows deep down that she's here to stay! We seem to be getting better day by day in the 3 hours we have been up older dog has only growled once and even had a little play this morning, we are trying our best to shower the older dog in love so that she doesn't feel left out, I can definatley see some jealously which is only natural, they are never left alone unsupervised and they have always eaten separately. The puppy does seem to be getting the message though I'm really grateful for that, so far I've not seen her try and push the bounderys too much, I have had to stop her before she bites her tail a few times though! Luckily my older dog has no idea!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't fret but continue to give your older dog lots of fuss so she doesn't get too jealous & carry on feeding seperately
It was 3 weeks before Lupin would let Zephyr pup get on the sofa, she growled & yapped at him so he couldn't but
they soon became best buddies & are devoted to each other now.


----------

